# rhinestones on burnout shirts



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

did one and it came back full of holes. it looked like the glue melted the shirt. 

any thoughts on applying stones to thin shirts like these?


----------



## stephanieblingz (Sep 13, 2011)

I do it all the time. Use a teflon sheet in between the layers, and don't press for more than 20 seconds at 350 degrees.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm so glad to see this thread.....I'm just getting ready to press my first burnout.

Stephanie, I usually press 20 seconds at 330 and then peel and press another 10 seconds. Do you think I should skip the second press?


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Just thought I'd post follow-up, since I pressed several burn out Bella tees this week. They were super thin, too.

After asking around, I did my usual press: 330 at 20 seconds, peeled the tape, then 10 more seconds at 330. 

The secret to it, I believe, is that I put a teflon pillow in between the front and back of the shirt. I would guess a teflon sheet would be just as good, but I had different stone sizes, so used a pillow. Also, I put a teflon sheet over the top of the shirt. After the presses, the stones were glued to the pillow and I had to peel the front of the shirt off. But the stones and shirt were fine. I used a Mr. Clean magic eraser to remove the glue from the teflon pillow before using it again. It came right off. I made an extra shirt that I'm going to wash and dry several times to make sure the stones stay on. If they don't, I promise to come back and tell you.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a customer coming over right now for me to press her burnout shirts. I'm a little nervous because I'm using all ss16 stones so I want to make sure to press long enough but not too long! Yikes! Even worse that she'll be here watching me!


----------



## msracefan (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm sure they turned out great Stephanine!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

msracefan said:


> I'm sure they turned out great Stephanine!


Barely! 

I usually press at 365 for 30 seconds and peel warm. However, after reading everything about pressing at 330, I lowered my temp to 350. I pressed for 30 seconds and took the shirts off and let them cool. I started peeling and the stones were all coming up with the tape! 

I tried to raise my temp back up to 365 but the customer was standing right here so it was a little unnerving! Usually I can take my time and if I mess up, it's usually easy to fix and the customer never has to know I made a mistake.

Anyway, I ended up putting them back on the press and pressing for another 30 seconds, peeled warm, and pressed another 15 seconds.

I used a silicone cover sheet between the shirts and another silicone cover sheet on top. The glue did not go through and stick to the silicone which was good and they seemed to be really stuck on well.

Whew! Glad that's done! I personally don't like burnouts and I've never had anyone ask me to make one so I'm glad to have this experience under my belt for if someone ever does ask!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we charge triple if the stand a watch. if they want to help we double the triple.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

binki said:


> we charge triple if the stand a watch. if they want to help we double the triple.


 
Amen to that. I don't want anyone watching me. 
There is one exhibitor at the Houston Rodeo each year who does monogramming onsite. I could never work with the entire world watching me. And, I swear, everytime I stop by their booth to watch they have a thread break. So far I don't think they have figured out the connection.


----------

